# Disabling the spoiler on Turbo S



## Daviza (Jul 31, 2002)

Just picked up my 2002 Turbo S. Crazy about this car except... That spoiler is gonna drive me nuts! Up down up down up down. Is there really any need for this? Especially around town in stop and go traffic. Maybe, just maybe it might have some aerodynamic effect and hold down the rear end at 90, but I don't need the constant BS around town. How do I disconnect this beast? Thanks.


----------



## paultakeda (May 18, 2002)

*Re: Disabling the spoiler on Turbo S (Daviza)*

http://www.fastasknutz.com/team/wendy/Journals/index.htm
What you are doing is disconnecting the spoiler control module from the ECU. Contrary to what people once thought, the ECU does not control spoiler deployment. A separate module in the spoiler assembly is responsible for deployment based on information it receives from the ECU. Disconnecting the wires means the spoiler control module thinks your car is not moving. Ever.
You can still manually deploy the spoiler through the switch under the dash. Unfortunately, when you manually deploy the spoiler the warning light on the dash will blink. There is nothing you can do about that.








If you don't want to do this, but instead want to have it deploy at 94mph like the older NBs, you can swap the spoiler motor out for an older one. The motor is integrated with the module that controls deployment.
Turbo S spoiler motor is 1C0-959-733-C.
The 2001 and earlier spoiler motor is 1C0-959-733-B.



[Modified by paultakeda, 6:38 PM 7-30-2002]


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: Disabling the spoiler on Turbo S (paultakeda)*

WAIT....
The FASTASKNUTZ solution WILL NOT HELP in this situation. I have done the FASTASKNUTZ mod on my car about a year ago. I love it, but Daviza won't!
The spoiler will STILL go up! The only thing disabled by that mod is the spoiler retraction. In other words, it won't go back down, unless you use your under-dash switch. 
If your goal is to 'disable it' like you asked, the easiest thing to do would be:
1) open rear hatch, remove plastic interior cover (two phillips screws in the panel handles need to be removed first... then the panel snaps off)
2) once the panel is off, you'll see the spoiler servo motor and harness on the right side. Simply UNPLUG THE HARNESS!
No power to the servo motor means no spoiler movement! Disabled! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dhk (Dec 2, 1999)

*Re: Disabling the spoiler on Turbo S (JimmyD)*

Just a note of caution. Suggest you really do want the spoiler working if you ever drive much over 100 mph in your NB. Even if you don't drive that fast, if you loan your car out to a buddy, or your teenage son, and they decide to check out the top speed some night, they could be in for an unnerving and possibly dangerous experience.....ala the original (no spoiler) Audi TT. 
Dan


----------



## paultakeda (May 18, 2002)

*Re: Disabling the spoiler on Turbo S (dhk)*

Do the fast as knutz mod. That mod will pop it up automatically, true, but it won't go down. You can just do the mod, pop it yourself or drive past 45mph, whichever is your pleasure, then never do a thing about it again. It'll just stay up.
All you have to deal with is a blinking light on the console, which you can either do something about by putting electrical tape over the symbol or pulling the wire.
Or if you disable the spoiler completely, get an aftermarket boot spoiler.


[Modified by paultakeda, 5:48 PM 8-3-2002]


----------



## 00silvergls (Nov 4, 2000)

*Re: Disabling the spoiler on Turbo S (JimmyD)*

quote:[HR][/HR]WAIT....
The FASTASKNUTZ solution WILL NOT HELP in this situation. I have done the FASTASKNUTZ mod on my car about a year ago. I love it, but Daviza won't!
The spoiler will STILL go up! The only thing disabled by that mod is the spoiler retraction. In other words, it won't go back down, unless you use your under-dash switch. 
If your goal is to 'disable it' like you asked, the easiest thing to do would be:
1) open rear hatch, remove plastic interior cover (two phillips screws in the panel handles need to be removed first... then the panel snaps off)
2) once the panel is off, you'll see the spoiler servo motor and harness on the right side. Simply UNPLUG THE HARNESS!
No power to the servo motor means no spoiler movement! Disabled! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







[HR][/HR]​If you're going to do that..wouldn't it be better to pop it up first? That way if you go over 100 (







) it would still be there?


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: Disabling the spoiler on Turbo S (00silvergls)*

I'm glad mine comes up at 93 mph and not 45 mph.










[Modified by gt2437, 5:58 PM 8-4-2002]


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: Disabling the spoiler on Turbo S (00silvergls)*

quote:[HR][/HR]WAIT....
The FASTASKNUTZ solution................
If you're going to do that..wouldn't it be better to pop it up first? That way if you go over 100 (







) it would still be there?[HR][/HR]​Good point! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## paultakeda (May 18, 2002)

*Re: Disabling the spoiler on Turbo S (JimmyD)*

Well, if you get an aftermarket boot spoiler you should keep it down.


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: Disabling the spoiler on Turbo S (paultakeda)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Well, if you get an aftermarket boot spoiler you should keep it down.[HR][/HR]​HEH! ANOTHER Great point! It's supposed to be either one or the other for optimum effectiveness!!! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 18TurboS (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: Disabling the spoiler on Turbo S (JimmyD)*

if i were you, i'd ;eave the spoiler alone...in a week or 2 u wont even notice the spoiler anymore. its a great feature to have, plus other people flip for it


----------



## Daviza (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Disabling the spoiler on Turbo S (18TurboS)*

I want to thank everyone for their responses. Still not quite sure what I'm going to do. Why the hell did they make this change? It's clearly NOT progress. It makes sense at 94, or even 65, if it does anything to increase performance/safety, but this up-down up-down biz around town is senseless. If anyone from VW monitors this forum please remember - "FORM FOLLOWS FUNCTION" That's all. And again, thanks to everyone for all your advice.
Daviza


----------



## paultakeda (May 18, 2002)

*Re: Disabling the spoiler on Turbo S (Daviza)*

Form follows function... unless it's the New Beetle. We all knew this when we bought it, though.








If you want the 94mph one, order the part from the dealer and swap out your 45mph controlled one.
94mph - 1C0-959-733-B Motor
45mph - 1C0-959-733-C Motor
Or you could wait for Flip over at NewBeetle.org to start retailing his programmable speed deployment mod.


----------



## Daviza (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Disabling the spoiler on Turbo S (paultakeda)*

So, anyone out there with a 2001 Turbo that wants to swap spoiler motors? If you like the idea of the thing popping up at 45 and want to trade, let me know.
Thanks,
Daviza


----------

